# 2 biblio photo iPad



## Skillz (14 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

voila je voudrais savoir si il est possible de mettre deux bibliotheque photo dans mon ipad.

C'est a dire deux dossier car on autorise sois iPhoto, sois Aperture, sois un Dossier et je voudrais mettre Aperture et un Dossier.


Merci d'avance


----------

